# A2Z Disk Brake Adapter for frames without disk mount, anyone try one?



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just looking at this adapter https://www.a2zcomponents.com/ada.htm



> DM-UNI
> Features/Benefits:
> 
> * Retrofits" tab-less" bikes with current disc
> ...












Anyone try one? Comments?

How about using it on an older Ti HT frame?


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Depends on your dropouts*

I bought one with aspirations of fitting it to my trek 8000- No dice- It really will only "bolt on" if you have flat droputs. I knew I would have to modify it to get it onto my frame (by notching the outer metal plate to clear my chain and seat stays where the attach to my dropout) But, by the time I got it close, there was very little material left. It never made it onto my bike- its collecting dust on my bench now


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. The drop out is flat, but now I'm wondering if there is space for it.

I'll have to see if I can find one locally to try it.

Anyone in the Vancouver area seen one of these at a LBS or a LBS who sells A2Z?


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

*I currently use one of those.*

Your frame will play an integral role in how well everything mates. On my '99 Schwinn Moab, the adapter makes the caliper sit a little higher than it should. The result is some brake pad lippage. Don't know if it will be a problem or not; it hasn't been for the last 4 months.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Any chance you could take a photo of your installation?

The photo on their site isn't that great.

Where did you buy it?


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Any chance you could take a photo of your installation?
> 
> The photo on their site isn't that great.
> 
> Where did you buy it?


Got it at an lbs, had a gift certificate laying around doing nothing. Theres a few on eBay right now, along with a different styled adapter that hooks up to the canti boss.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! That looks like it would work with the drop out on my old Cove Hummer.

I've got an email into the Cdn distributor & a company in Vancouver that used to sell A2Z trying to find out where to get one, but haven't back from either yet.


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*Tried one and it's ok but*

There are issues with the adapter. As stated above, the drop out has to be flat. Then there's the issue of will it bolt on straight or "tilted" so the caliper is mounted a bit askew compared to the rotor.

The inner block of aluminum really has to abut your frame so it doesn't flex and squeal like no tomorrow. and once you do get it braced against your frame, expect it to leave a nice little nick or gouge in the tubing.

Finally, check and see if the rear wheel/disc hub with a 6 inch rotor can even clear your chain stays. Some pre-disc frames have chainstays that are narrower or "tucked in" infront of the rear drops. The adapter may mount ok but if you can't mount a rotor, forget it.

Sounds all negative but I actually used one for a while on an old Infusion MXC pro hardtail I really didn't want to give up just because it didn't have disc tabs. So I put up with the squealing and poor alignment. Saved my frame from being sold. Now the frame is sitting in my garage, stripped down and as an ornament of earlier years of mountain biking.

REEK


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Good point about checking the disk clearance. I'll throw a disk wheel with a rotor mounted up in the frame to make sure it clears before I go any farther.


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Used on two bikes*

Worked well one old Fisher Joshua, Mountain Cycles Moho required much modification to adapter. Like said before, depends on rear dropout. Jim


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Thanks! That looks like it would work with the drop out on my old Cove Hummer.
> 
> I've got an email into the Cdn distributor & a company in Vancouver that used to sell A2Z trying to find out where to get one, but haven't back from either yet.


Craig let me know when you find out if this Cdn distributor still deals with A2Z.... 
I need to convert my wifes KOna to disc ... she has the rear disc wheel already, just need the adapter.

Denis


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, they do. I have one on order at a LBS on the NS, which arrived this week. Will be trying it on my frame tomorrow. Price is $60 Cdn.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Yes, they do. I have one on order at a LBS on the NS, which arrived this week. Will be trying it on my frame tomorrow. Price is $60 Cdn.


Which LBS? I'm working on the NS Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

North Shore Sports Swap at the bottom of Mtn Highway in NV.

Apparently Atomic Bikes off Granville in Vancouver also sells A2Z parts.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CraigH said:


> North Shore Sports Swap at the bottom of Mtn Highway in NV.
> 
> Apparently Atomic Bikes off Granville in Vancouver also sells A2Z parts.


Ok I know where that is... I rehearse in North Van on Hunter St which isnt far away... and I have a van too now( company van).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Thanks! That looks like it would work with the drop out on my old Cove Hummer.
> 
> I've got an email into the Cdn distributor & a company in Vancouver that used to sell A2Z trying to find out where to get one, but haven't back from either yet.


I've still got a few in stock. Sold one just a month ago as it happens.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I picked it up yesterday. They don't have any more in stock, but will order one for you if you want to try it on the frame.

The outer plate will require about 5 min. work with a grinder to get it to clear the weld where the chainstay end is welded to the drop out.

I can forward you the email with all the other BC dealers if you want it. Let me know.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CraigH said:


> I picked it up yesterday. They don't have any more in stock, but will order one for you if you want to try it on the frame.
> 
> The outer plate will require about 5 min. work with a grider to get it to clear the weld where the chainstay end is welded to the drop out.
> 
> I can forward you the email with all the other BC dealers if you want it. Let me know.


Yeah sure Im up for it... BTW what's a "Grider'?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Adapter is no longer listed on the page above, only on their old page:
http://www.a2zcomponents.com/OLD-web/Adapter/adap01.htm

Maybe A2Z has discontinued this adapter?

Was just talking to co-worker about this part.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Hong Kong Bikeshop has these adaptors.
Peace,
Steve


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

*A2Z universal brake adaptor!*

Great posts! Love the pictures! I just purchased one of the adaptors for my old Trek Y-22. Found it on ebay and the guy has a few of them, so if your looking his seller name is: discbrakeadapters he had them reasonably priced for $39 and thats with shipping. Looking forward to giving it a try. Will try and post some pictures when im done. Thanks


----------



## dbikeco (Feb 7, 2004)

zburt said:


> Great posts! Love the pictures! I just purchased one of the adaptors for my old Trek Y-22. Found it on ebay and the guy has a few of them, so if your looking his seller name is: discbrakeadapters he had them reasonably priced for $39 and thats with shipping. Looking forward to giving it a try. Will try and post some pictures when im done. Thanks


did that adaptor work on your trek y-22?


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/A2Z-Universal-R...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
Ships out of Toronto. I've picked up a few things from them before with no issues at all.
Just thought I'd share.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Didn't know about this part.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Brake Therapy also makes a part for this (was talked about on the forums)


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

The adaptor would have worked, but needed to be modified a little. I choose to go another way. I used the A2z adaptor but really really modified it and had it welded to the frame. And it works fantastic! Rode off road through some very technical trails for every weekend for 2 months without even a hiccup! I'm using a hydraulic 160mm rotor on the adaptor. Have to say it transformed by old bike into a new great stopping machine  Goodluck!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone done this recently?


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Well it was only about 6 months ago I did this!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Pics...please? :cornut:

Wondering if it'll work on my Homegrown.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

RS VR6 said:


> Has anyone done this recently?


Still using the one on my Cove Hummer, no problems at all.


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could score one of these still? I have a really old frame w/o canti bosses (so no Therapy adapter for me) that I'd like to run disc on. The A2Z adapter on the other hand doesn't depend on a canti boss, so it would be IDEAL.


----------



## jsnider8 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Adapters.html :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I ran one of these on my GT RTS for 6 or 7 years and it fit right on with no modifications (of course the RTS has very large flat dropouts) and it worked perfectly no squeals or anything. now that the RTS is wall art im going to put it on my GT Zaskar as soon as I get another set of disc wheels


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

A2Z still has the adapter listed on their old site, maybe contact them to see if they still have them for sale, or any dealers that still might have some?
http://www.a2zcomponents.com/OLD-web/Adapter/adap01.htm


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

The adapter works well on my Diamondback Voyager. Bolted on. No mods required.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

The OP of this thread wanted to put them on an old ti HT. That's exactly what i wanted to try on my Moots YBB.

It seems many of you had good luck with this. No slipping of the adapter? It just seems that it might slip a bit due to the tremendous torque produced from disc brakes or pop right off.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

I doubt it, afterall quick release wheels rely on clamping force as well, and a much smaller areaof contact whilst having to absorb all jumping and landing forces so it's obviously fine.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

CraigH said:


> A2Z still has the adapter listed on their old site, maybe contact them to see if they still have them for sale, or any dealers that still might have some?
> http://www.a2zcomponents.com/OLD-web/Adapter/adap01.htm


It's still on their current website, you just have to click on the Others link on the page you originally linked to. They're using frames so you can't link directly to the whole page.

http://www.a2zcomponents.com/Adapter/Others.asp


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

This link shows a frame adapter with a rod that bolts to the canti boss. 
http://www.bikeparts.com/productinfo/Disco-System-disc-brake-adapter-grey-357619194.html
It is pretty much impossible for one of these to slip from brake torque. Unless you are a downhiller or do heavy freeride, I think the A2Z (pricepoint.com) will work fine if you tighten the adapter bolts regularly.


----------



## jsnider8 (Jan 5, 2008)

myitch said:


> The OP of this thread wanted to put them on an old ti HT. That's exactly what i wanted to try on my Moots YBB.
> 
> It seems many of you had good luck with this. No slipping of the adapter? It just seems that it might slip a bit due to the tremendous torque produced from disc brakes or pop right off.


The instructions recommend to check the bolts every ride. Some riders have said that there is slight movement (a few mm at most), but I haven't had it personally because I tightened and loctited the bolts pretty good. I do check (for peace of mind) after about 2-4 rides but even that will probably stretch out since I haven't needed to tighten anymore.

As for popping off, if it does you have larger problems...like missing your rear wheel since the adapter is held in part with the rear skewer. Depending on the position of the welds on your dropouts, you may have to modify slightly to fit. I did and after it was all said and done it fit like it was made for the bike.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

I just put one of the a2z adapter on today. I am using a set of hayes mechanical disc brakes that I have had sitting around and put them on my old '97 schwinn homegrown. I am using the brakes with xt vbrake levers
It took a little while to line up but I finally got it and they work great. I took the two little plastic chocks out of the xt vbrake levers and that really boosted up the power of the disc brakes. 
The pads aren't broken in yet but once they are they should really stop well just by looking crosseyed at the brake levers.;-)

ken


----------



## ueckerj (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got one of these on my 99 GT Zaskar. Ive run BB5s and now XTR hydraulics without a problem. The dropout on my frame is not completely flat so i had to cut up the adapter a little bit to make it fit, not a huge problem.

Here is a pic of the setup:


----------



## vr6brg (Sep 9, 2008)

What is a flat dropout? Do you mean Horizontal like a track bike?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Flat means the outside surface of the dropout it flat. Ibis, some boutique bikes and the above posted GT have an eyebrow or raised area on the dropout.


----------



## vr6brg (Sep 9, 2008)

*Great*

Thanks for the clarification and quick response. I was hoping that would be the case. I have ordered one for my 1998 Litespeed Owl Hollow. If you have a 2000 on up model you can order a very clean looking disc mount adapter directly from them. I will post again to let anyone one know what the result is. I ordered the A2Z disc mount adapter for just under forty bucks from bicyclesupply.com Hope it works!
Diggety


----------



## summermick (May 17, 2009)

A2Z Rear Disc Brake Frame Adapter costs $35+shipping that I think is totally over priced


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was surprised that this thread is still on here. I ended up using mine on my wife's Specialized Hard Rock. It works ok, but I had to add washers in it to compensate for the dropout thickness. I also added 2 safety wire twists through the aluminum piece that rides on the frame to keep it in place if you apply the brake while backing (holds the whole deal in place) otherwise it tended to wind up with the rear wheel when braking backward

In hindsight, I wouldn't mess with it again. I use way more front brake than rear brake on the trails anyway, and the whole deal looks kinda shabby when all is said and done (in my opinion anyway) Too much hassle and bulk for a minimal improvement in my case.. I would have stuck with a front disc/ rear v brake set up if I were to do it again (not to mention my wife never rides the bike anyway ... haha ) 

my .02 ... Good luck !


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump up the jam, bump it up . . . 




Looking for one of these for a friend. Anybody have one gathering dust? I'd also consider a Specialized Shark Fin adapter or a cheap Brake Therapy. It's for a 13yo kid on a 2000 FSR XC Comp. 

I'm also thinking about making an adapter out of some solid square alu stock from Tractor Supply or the hardware store. Bolt it or somehow affix it to the same hole on the seat stay that the Shark Fin would use, bolt it through the top to the v-brake boss, tap the bottom end for the caliper and use standard adapters and/or a few shims as necessary. 

PM if you have something to sell. Thanks.

- Andy


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*still available from a2z*

here it is in all it's glory...

http://www.a2zcomponents.com/02products_04adapter_05.html


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes but A2Z doesn't offer a way to buy it online. I guess you have to call them.


----------



## jims_311 (Aug 10, 2009)

FWIW, I just picked one up from a seller on ebay. checkout the following URL, or do an eBay search on the terms: a2z dm uni

http://cgi.ebay.com/A2Z-Rear-Disc-B...s?hash=item45ed84031a&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

$38 is a far cry from a new frame, and I really love my old Zaskar - I'm anxious to get it setup and try it out!!


----------



## Nattooshie (Sep 29, 2009)

Can someone help me here?
I'm new to this site, I'm Natalie, btw! and I'm in desperate need of help trying to convert my V-brake Diamondback Sorrento to disc brakes. I've got 2 tabs on the frame, but they are too close together to fit any disc brakes. So I assumed I needed an adapter, ordered the Trek kind because it also had 2 tabs that lined the same. Now, I get the Trek one and the 2 tabs are just a couple millimeters farther apart than my frame's tabs (and larger in size too)! I'm so frustrated!
I'm looking at this A2Z adapter you all have here, and I have NO IDEA what flat drop-outs are. I will try to post a photo of my rear bike and tabs, maybe someone (anyone!) can help me out and tell me if the A2Z adapter will fit.


----------



## Nattooshie (Sep 29, 2009)

These are my bike pics:
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

you need a brake thearapy or the above mentioned kit


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

The bike in Natooshie's pic has a flat dropout. 
The A2Z should fit. (Tighten the bolts before every ride for a month)
I used the A2Z on my DBack Voyager with good results.
A few bikes have "eyebrows" potruding from the dropout plate. 
The eyebrow would prevent you from fitting the A2Z flat against the dropout.
Ibis Mojo (steel) and many titanium bikes have them to strengthen the dropout.


----------



## Nattooshie (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome Alex and Wheelbender6! Thank you guys so much for the insight, I really appreciate it, I will try to order one off Ebay ASAP. Everything else looks pretty much sold out. : ( I will keep you updated.

Natalie


----------



## monsteraz (Apr 22, 2010)

The A2Z adapter rocks once it is set up right, I have only just received mine recently and I was surprised at the quality of the product and the fit to my frame (Old Saracen Team LE Hakka Ed: 'Flat drop outs' which are definitely recommended) It was almost as if the product was developed on this particular frame (Highly unlikely however).
I, like a few of the previous posters, had trouble locating a dealer in my part of the world, but when all else fails there is always Amazon! Just plonk the actual A2Z product Code (DM-UNI) into the Amazon search and bingo!! Hope this helps!!


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know this thread is old but I am looking for some aswers concerning the A2Z adapter that I am thinking about buying. I have an older Ti frame hardtail that does not have disc brake tabs on the rear and I am wanting to go disc brakes bad on this frame. (I have them on my Full Suspension and love them). My dropouts are flat so there is no problem there and I have already put my disc wheel on it to see if it will clear (It does). My question is there any type of disc rotor I should be looking for? I have been looking at getting some Avid Juicy Three disc brakes. I was thinking for the time being I could just use my wheel set that had discs already on it with this frame. I think the rotors that are on it are 160mm but not sure. What size rotors work with the Avid three's? I do not want to get them and then not be able to use my wheelset that I have already. I think the adapter is worth the price to see if I can put disk brakes on the rear. Any help is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Nattooshie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey there,

I believe the AJ3 come in 160 or 185mm rotors...even 203mm. I ended up putting the adapter on my frame with a direct fit to the 160mm rotor, without a second adapter (that came with my Avid BB7s) necessary. I don't think it matters what rotor size you choose- in the end, you will need to find a second adapter to place on the A2Z to accomodate that rotor size. If you want to save yourself the headache, stick to the 160mm rotors. If not, check if the Avid Juicys come with an adapter to accomodate this setup. The adapter rocks. My bike rides amazing today.


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I know about the adapter for the A2Z. Glad to hear about your experience with the adapter. I just want to use my Disc wheelset from my other bike on this one for the time being till I get the funds for another set so I do not have to switch them out when I want to ride either bike. I think I will get the A2Z adapter before getting the new brakes and take my other disc brake off the other bike just to see if it will work. Just being cautious I guess! The A2Z adapter says it has a 51mm for the mounting of the brake and I think the the AJ3's come with the same IS but I will definantly check before ordering them. I'm pretty sure the rotors I have are 160mm too! Thanks again this makes it easier for me to decide now!


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just bought one of these adapters for my old '94 Sworks FSR. Guy has a few on ebay, but is in the UK. Keeping the old girl alive!

search for:

DM-UNI


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> I just bought one of these adapters for my old '94 Sworks FSR. Guy has a few on ebay, but is in the UK. Keeping the old girl alive!
> 
> search for:
> 
> DM-UNI


Yeah, there is one for sell in the states too! Going to get it on Friday.


----------



## olysux (Dec 3, 2010)

Anybody ever hook up an A2Z on horizontal dropouts? I have a 1991 Klein Rascal that I'm trying to disc.


----------



## donloder (Dec 13, 2008)

Im thinking of getting the A2Z Universal Disc Brake Frame Mount Adapter for my Montague MX that dont have disc brake mounts on the rear. Do you think it would work?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

On this?

https://www.montaguebikes.com/assets/images/fmxlg.jpg

It probably will, as the dropout looks to be a single flat piece.


----------



## donloder (Dec 13, 2008)

Ive fitted an A2Z adapter on my bike and fitted a set of mechanical disc brakes. Im not sure if I have fitted it correctly, it seems a bit lop sided and the spacers needed for one of the rear bolts are slightly less than what is for the other rear bolt. This is the first time I have installed a disc brake. Anyone experience the same problem?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Not sure what you are trying to describe... Post some pictures?


----------



## donloder (Dec 13, 2008)

Side View







Rear View (used smaller spacers to balance)







Front View (thicker spacers)


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That's fine*

Just use appropriate spacers (like you have) so the caliper lines up well with the rotor.
The dropouts may not be parallel or the dropout may vary in thickness requiring a different amount of spacers to get it centeres.


----------



## thazy2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice thread......

I will be doing this on my 1994 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 FS, The bike is still very nice and clean for the year. Cant stand to let it go and i wanted disc brakes. Will have pics up once it completed.

thanks.......


----------



## Rickyray88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, Not sure the dropout on my 92 GT Karakoram, is flat enough. But got to try. A2z adapter can be had from Amazon.. So I'm go'n for it. Will post picture when done.


----------



## bigiffer (May 10, 2011)

*A2Z Adapter*

Hi Everyone,
I have a similar problem with my Gary Fisher Kaitai from 2000, however i do have disc mounts on my chain stay. The holes are 22mm apart. Is there an option for using this 22mm mount with standard disc brakes. Also if i go with the A2Z adapter how does the rear wheel go on and come off, there is no slot in the adapter that i can see. The answer might be obvious but i cant see it! so any advise would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

bigiffer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a similar problem with my Gary Fisher Kaitai from 2000, however i do have disc mounts on my chain stay. The holes are 22mm apart. Is there an option for using this 22mm mount with standard disc brakes. Also if i go with the A2Z adapter how does the rear wheel go on and come off, there is no slot in the adapter that i can see. The answer might be obvious but i cant see it! so any advise would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


You could get a 2nd hand Hayes 22mm caliper that would bolt straight onto the 22mm mount: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hayes-22mm-Hydraulic-Disc-Brake-Lever-Caliper-and-hose-/260797609129

You might be able to use this adapter: http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-Klein-Gary-Fisher-Rear-Disc-Brake-Adapter-OEM-MADE-/180678228539

If you're going to use hydros you could use the AD-PMR adapter on the 22mm chainstay mount: 
http://www.a2zcomponents.com/02products_04adapter_05.html

Here's another 22mm chainstay mount adapter: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/22mm-Parallel-Mount-Chainstay-Disc-Brake-Adapter-/260797622809

To remove the wheel with a A2Z DM-UNI Disc Brake Mount you need to take the skewer out.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

bigiffer said:


> Thanks for that Cobba, you have given me some good options. I'm in the UK and i rarely see the Hayes 22mm disc for sale which i think would be the best option,


You just missed out on one that was for sale in the UK: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hayes-22mm-Disc-brake-Klein-Trek-Schwinn-Homegrown-/280690298374


----------



## bigiffer (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for that Cobba, you have given me some good options. I'm in the UK and i rarely see the Hayes 22mm disc for sale which i think would be the best option, the red adapter also looks OK. The seller may ship to the UK. Also the more available AZ2 DM-UNI is looking better as the wheel removal isn't as bad as i thought.
Cheers


----------



## bigiffer (May 10, 2011)

Hi everyone
I went with the AZ2 DM-UNI, setup was straight forward. The Gusset Chute mechanical disc brakes took a little more effort but i eventually got there
I'm not allowed to post images yet so I've posted some in my user gallery. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

bigiffer said:


> Thanks for that Cobba, you have given me some good options. I'm in the UK and i rarely see the Hayes 22mm disc for sale which i think would be the best option, the red adapter also looks OK. The seller may ship to the UK. Also the more available AZ2 DM-UNI is looking better as the wheel removal isn't as bad as i thought.
> Cheers


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320720408834&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

There is one on eBay stateside right now.


----------



## bigiffer (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link CornbredNE but all is working with the A2Z so no longer needed.


----------



## bigiffer (May 10, 2011)

Thanks again everyone - Just a final note on using the A2Z. It is the most cost effective solution i found for a retro frame upgrade to allow the use of disk brakes.


----------



## Rickyray88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are pictures of my GT Karakoram from 1992, with the A2Z Disc setup..... Worked Great


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^ Cool Karakoram. I really dig the GT paint schemes from that era.


----------



## dochummer (Dec 20, 2011)

donloder said:


> Ive fitted an A2Z adapter on my bike and fitted a set of mechanical disc brakes. Im not sure if I have fitted it correctly, it seems a bit lop sided and the spacers needed for one of the rear bolts are slightly less than what is for the other rear bolt. This is the first time I have installed a disc brake. Anyone experience the same problem?


Are you running a 160mm rotor on the rear? Is there clearance for a 185mm on the rear? Or is 160mm the biggest you can go on a montague swiss bike? Thanks!


----------



## Rickyray88 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm running 160mm rotors. With the right mounts you should be able to run 185s.


----------



## zerogravity (Oct 12, 2011)

Rickyray88 said:


> Here are pictures of my GT Karakoram from 1992, with the A2Z Disc setup..... Worked Great


Exactly what i wanted to see! Now my '91 Avalanche will have new life!!! THankyou so much!


----------



## dochummer (Dec 20, 2011)

Been running this setup with 160mm discs with no problems to date. With a regular bike-check, I'll check the bolts to make sure they're tight, but otherwise I forget it's even on there - other than the fact that my braking power is MUCH more improved!


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

zerogravity said:


> Exactly what i wanted to see! Now my '91 Avalanche will have new life!!! THankyou so much!


I ran it on my 92' Xizang LE










Worked pretty good. Had to really get it prefect so it wouldn't howl. Taking the rear wheel off is kind of a pain. You have to unscrew the QR and pull it all the way out and it required me to move the adapter to get the wheel out. But other than trouble of removing the rear wheel it worked fine.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

i want one for my new '96 gt timberline. got the marz z2 alloy ready for the front.


----------



## Rickyray88 (Jan 26, 2011)

*A2z*

It's nice to know this thread is helpful.. Would like to see more photo's of your bikes.. and as brent 878 said , biggest issue I have with this set up is removing rear wheel.. Brake performance out weighs it.. Post Photo's..


----------



## Rickyray88 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## bkgeig (May 14, 2006)

Couple images of adapter modified to fit my late-1990s Trek X01 cyclocross frame, now used as a commuter bike. Real pain to take rear wheel on and off now, but I'm happy to be running disk brakes. Disk-specific rack around the brakes. The frame is all beat up from pulling a kid trailer.


----------



## CAxHomer (Jan 29, 2013)

160 is about the largest you can go on the X50 there no more clearance. I been working on the A2Z adapter for days drilling and cutting to get it to fit perfectly.


----------



## CAxHomer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Custom A2Z adapter install*

I cut the adapter right about the rear tire mount brows and drilled two holes where the rear rack holes are located.


----------



## zaskar.le (Jun 20, 2011)

*A2z*



CAxHomer said:


> I cut the adapter right about the rear tire mount brows and drilled two holes where the rear rack holes are located.


Hi but you could have bought one like that already done that way as they do one that bolts to rear drop out well two types one's more for GT LTS etc look on flea bay
but what you have to be careful of that way is it ripping ends out as little metal to control torsion.

The way ive been looking at doing it so smooth rough welds down so gets max area then cut where holes are to can use as normal dropout but could also bond with metal glue so is stable and won't move if trying to stop bike going backwards like on a slope also the top piece that sits against rear stay can be filed down so caliper sit's better on disc so pads run fully on disc.

but you only really need these if running 6061 type tubing as 7005 you can get lugs tigged on as it's pre weld treated unlike 6061 which has to be after welding


----------



## CAxHomer (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have any pictures or links to the other adapter?


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello, i'm Fabrizio and just bought the a2z adap. For my mantis flying V, I had little time to try mounting the thing and I have some early issues:
The inside plate should enbrace the end of the axle of the hub that make contact to the frame, but the axle is too big.
If I got it right, if a flat happens I have to remove the qr and unscrew the outer plate of the adapter to remove the weel, right?
Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

ironbelly said:


> If I got it right, if a flat happens I have to remove the qr and unscrew the outer plate of the adapter to remove the weel, right?


Shouldn't the black inner plate be positioned so the wheel can be removed normally after the QR skewer is taken out, I don't think you should have to undo any other bolts.

Look at the photo in step 3 of the installation guide.

A2Z DM-UNI Installation Guide

Maybe because of your frame design and how the adapter fits on it you'll have to undo some extra bolts.


----------



## CAxHomer (Jan 29, 2013)

ironbelly said:


> Hello, i'm Fabrizio and just bought the a2z adap. For my mantis flying V, I had little time to try mounting the thing and I have some early issues:
> The inside plate should enbrace the end of the axle of the hub that make contact to the frame, but the axle is too big.
> If I got it right, if a flat happens I have to remove the qr and unscrew the outer plate of the adapter to remove the weel, right?
> Thanks in advance for the help


Yes the way it is set up you have to take out the QR to remove the rear tire. Also on my Montague the angle of the drop out and the angle of the adaptor did not line up straight an I had to wiggle the wheel out. That was also a reason I modified my adaptor.

Do you have pictures, its hard to imagine the issue you are having.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for your answers,
due to time zone problems I will answer U in delayed time.
This weekend I should be able to take some pictures and post them.


----------



## zaskar.le (Jun 20, 2011)

CAxHomer said:


> Do you have any pictures or links to the other adapter?


Hi this is one of them that you have to drill and bolt but looks like it sits caliper up higher so more leverage on drop out. Retro GT Zaskar Rear Disc Brake Mount Adapter Disk LE | eBay

To those with wiggley drop outs? take a file to adaptor so fits better idealy you want caliper to sit as close to seat stays as poss so supported and stress spread.
But you shouldn't have to unbolt adaptor to remove wheel.
Im thinking of going with a bolt rather than a qr skewer with nut non drive side so won't have to remove bolt fully rto remove wheel that's if i don't modd it so can just work as normal qr?
the best thing to do first is to dry run it get all your bits then if you can get use of a stand great if not tye it up somehow so backs of ground then assemble it all together without cables etc bolt caliper to bracket then pace over disc so can see how it fits as you need as much as poss of pad over disc and look to see how can fit better maybe take a bit of that top floating bit that sits against rear stay even maybe even pack adaptor out on drop out so it fits even and tight as possible to drop out so can't move around also maybe even clean the welds up where it fits with a small fine file(don't butcher it!)

Il try to post some pics up later when done as need a caliper and disc now was thinking about hydraulics ive a Avid BB7 on front atmo with avid speed dials Ti's so seems a waste of levers unless sell them on.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

CAxHomer said:


> Yes the way it is set up you have to take out the QR to remove the rear tire. Also on my Montague the angle of the drop out and the angle of the adaptor did not line up straight an I had to wiggle the wheel out. That was also a reason I modified my adaptor.
> 
> Do you have pictures, its hard to imagine the issue you are having.


Ok, I changed the wheel to a mavic crossride and now I can mount it.
I noticed that tightenin the 3 bolts result in a very bent fixing plate, is this safe or I'm doin something wrong?


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

First parklot drive test.
The whole thing keeps togheter, now i'm mounting a suspension fork, pictures will follow


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

FS version.
I know that this built up is a mess, but I used what Was lying in the garage, just to see if it worked.
Next step is frame repaint (in september), new second hand wheels, cables shortened, a real saddle.
I'm afraid i'll be killed if any mantis fan spot these pictures...


----------



## CAxHomer (Jan 29, 2013)

I has the same problem with the front plate bending outward so i placed some washers on the bottom screws to reduce the bending and did about 3 miles and had no problems. But shortly after i cut the adaptor to what you see now.


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a tinkerer's dream. I love the idea, but it would suck to ride around with the V-Brake studs just hanging out there. Disc brakes would be great for my re-built 95 Tempest. But I would have to build a new wheelset and then those studs... Awesome idea though. I love it.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice posts, pun of course, and great ideas! Bringing this back. Has anyone fitted the A2Z to a Schwinn Homegrown pre-2000, or similar model with same type dropouts (Moab?)? Need pics please!!


----------



## Neil29 (Aug 5, 2018)

How to post pic? Im trying to post a pic of my drop out and thinkinh if its compatible with a2z adapter.


----------



## ravisu1 (Jun 1, 2020)

by any chance do you still have it?il buy it from you.ravisu1


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

aohammer said:


> Nice posts, pun of course, and great ideas! Bringing this back. Has anyone fitted the A2Z to a Schwinn Homegrown pre-2000, or similar model with same type dropouts (Moab?)? Need pics please!!


I used the A2Z on a bike with vertical dropouts. 
-I think it would work on horizontal dropouts if you use a skewer wheel. 
-The problem is that skewer wheels do not work well with a horizontal dropout. 
-There are lowrider accessory web sites that sell rear caliper adaptors that are intended for use with horizontal dropouts. They will be heavier than the A2Z, but they will work.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ravisu1 said:


> by any chance do you still have it?il buy it from you.ravisu1


Another option you may not have considered is to run a hydraulic rear rim brake, a Magura HS33 (if you run a rim-brake rim), hydro feel, hydro power, hydro-weather use. This is what we did back in the day, as not all the bikes had disc mounts yet. This would work especially well if you match it with a Magura disc brake up front, as far as ergonomics/feel. The HS33s "float" back and forth some like disc pads, so a slightly not-true rotor isn't a huge issue. Not optimal, but it worked fine back in the day.


----------



## Archytype (Nov 22, 2020)

*question related to the A2Z adapter bracket*

I know this Thread has been around for a long time, however, I am hoping there is someone out there who could give me the benefit of their experience and knowledge on this.

I have a 2004 Apollo FS26 MTB (from Halfords in the UK) which is still in good working order but I really want to upgrade a number of key parts not least of which is the the rear brakes to 160mm discs (has rim style at present) and the front already uses 160mm rotors.

As part of my upgrade process I have so far acquired:

1) New Rockshock 30 Sliver TK front fork (9mmX100QR)
2) Shimano BR-M375 Mechanical Disc Caliper for Post mount (no Adapter)
3) Shimano 160mm Rotor for front

Next I want to get:

4) New Wheelset from Halo (26" Vapour Rims with MT Supadrive hubs with the rea hub being Shimano HG with 7 speed spacer and nutted 10mm axel) to permit use of Rotor brake discs on rear also.
5) Shimano BR-M375 Mechanical Disc Caliper for the rear
6) Shimano 160mm Rotor for rear

My main question is around fitting the rear caliper mount. I am considering the A2Z unit but also wondering about the possibility of directly attaching a mounting adapter to the chain stay / rear drop out bracket itself as it has two readymade threaded holes there!

They measure 22m apart (centre-2-centre) and I note that the mounting holes on the adapter are this also. The mounting holes also seem to be the same thread and diameter as the disc mount adapter (a standard size of some kind?).

The opposite side has the same set of threaded mounting holes, I assume intended for a pannier rack or something originally??

Can anyone enlightenment and advise me on the above? Thanks!

I've included a detailed image of my proposed mount point for reference!


----------

